# Le parole della sensualità



## lolapal (18 Marzo 2015)

*Le parole della sensualità*

Vorrei chiedervi con quali parole, in maniera metaforica e non volgare, descrivereste la sensualità nel sesso. Semplici parole per associazione o anche frasi brevi. Ma non postate citazioni o aforismi, mi interessa quello che voi, nel vostro immaginario, associate alla sensualità... parole che usereste anche per corteggiare qualcuno, allusioni, ripeto non volgari, al sesso insieme consumato o ancora da consumare.


Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere...


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2015)

me te magno!


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> me te magno!


 una vera pantera!


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> una vera pantera!



panterastra, prego


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Vorrei chiedervi con quali parole, in maniera metaforica e non volgare, descrivereste la sensualità nel sesso. Semplici parole per associazione o anche frasi brevi. Ma non postate citazioni o aforismi, mi interessa quello che voi, nel vostro immaginario, associate alla sensualità... parole che usereste anche per corteggiare qualcuno, allusioni, ripeto non volgari, al sesso insieme consumato o ancora da consumare.
> 
> 
> Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere...


Mi fai un esempio di quello che intendi!?


----------



## Stark72 (18 Marzo 2015)

"caro....dimmi na parola dorce..."
"ciambellone!!!"
"ma no...dimme na parola de foco..."
"possin'abbruciatte"


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Vorrei chiedervi con quali parole, in maniera metaforica e non volgare, descrivereste la sensualità nel sesso. Semplici parole per associazione o anche frasi brevi. Ma non postate citazioni o aforismi, mi interessa quello che voi, nel vostro immaginario, associate alla sensualità... parole che usereste anche per corteggiare qualcuno, allusioni, ripeto non volgari, al sesso insieme consumato o ancora da consumare.
> 
> 
> Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere...


Vorrei che il tempo si fermasse in questo istante e il tempo assumerebbe la capacità di vivere veramente.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

Dipende dal grado di confidenza con questa ipotetica persona. Poi dipende dalla persona stessa. Dipende, insomma.


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> "caro....dimmi na parola dorce..."
> "ciambellone!!!"
> "ma no...dimme na parola de foco..."
> "possin'abbruciatte"


qualcosa di elettrizzante? Che dio ti fulmini!
Qualcosa di porco? Braciola!


----------



## lolapal (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi fai un esempio di quello che intendi!?



Ci provo: nuotare in un mare immenso; oppure parole che richiamano sensualità come calore, brivido, fondersi, bruciare... cose così... spero di aver spiegato meglio...


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Vorrei chiedervi con quali parole, in maniera metaforica e non volgare, descrivereste la sensualità nel sesso. Semplici parole per associazione o anche frasi brevi. Ma non postate citazioni o aforismi, mi interessa quello che voi, nel vostro immaginario, associate alla sensualità... parole che usereste anche per corteggiare qualcuno, allusioni, ripeto non volgari, al sesso insieme consumato o ancora da consumare.
> 
> 
> Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere...


"Il tuo odore mi fa impazzire..."


----------



## lolapal (18 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dipende dal grado di confidenza con questa ipotetica persona. Poi dipende dalla persona stessa. Dipende, insomma.


Diciamo che la confidenza e il desiderio ci sono. E' la prima volta che capita o sta per capitare di far sesso. Mi interessa più un punto di vista maschile. Questa sarebbe al situazione... però non so se questo influisce... diciamo che mi andrebbe bene anche un generico brain storming su parole e metafore che richiamano sensualità, erotismo non volgare, allusivo ma non ammiccante...


----------



## drusilla (18 Marzo 2015)

Il giorno del suo compleanno: i tuoi genitori ti hanno fatto per il mio piacere  mentre lo cavalcavo. Non so se ha gradito il commento ansimante però...[emoji15]


----------



## lolapal (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> "Il tuo odore mi fa impazzire..."


Diciamo che l'intenzione sarebbe quella, però così è troppo esplicito... non so, quali fragranze tu associ agli odori feromonici?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> "Il tuo odore mi fa impazzire..."



Rido, scusami eratò ma pensavo a costui cui citi che magari qualche volta ha mangiato pasta aglio ed olio e te lo ritrovi mentre ti bacia. 

Perdonami, ma ho proprio mangiato questo a pranzo e...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Diciamo che la confidenza e il desiderio ci sono. E' la prima volta che capita o sta per capitare di far sesso. Mi interessa più un punto di vista maschile. Questa sarebbe al situazione... però non so se questo influisce... diciamo che mi andrebbe bene anche un generico brain storming su parole e metafore che richiamano sensualità, erotismo non volgare, allusivo ma non ammiccante...


Non è il bagnino, no? Ma neanche tuo marito.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

Comunque certe cose o ti vengono spontanee o non ti vengono bene. Mi spiace, ma non si insegnano.


----------



## lolapal (18 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Il giorno del suo compleanno: i tuoi genitori ti hanno fatto per il mio piacere  mentre lo cavalcavo. Non so se ha gradito il commento ansimante però...[emoji15]


Carina, anche se ricordare i genitori all'altro durante una cavalcata mi sembra poco carino... 

Però, io intendevo cose più specifiche... per esempio, una metafora, che però non usi le parole cavallo o cavalcata, sensuale su lei che cavalca lui...


----------



## Stark72 (18 Marzo 2015)

A parte gli scherzi.
Per associazione di idee, essendo goloso, ho sempre visto il sesso come una pasticceria incustodita.
Si salvi chi può.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

*a me mi fanno impazzire*

quando mi dicono che ho i capelli della L'Oreal


----------



## drusilla (18 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Carina, anche se ricordare i genitori all'altro durante una cavalcata mi sembra poco carino...
> 
> Però, io intendevo cose più specifiche... per esempio, una metafora, che però non usi le parole cavallo o cavalcata, sensuale su lei che cavalca lui...


Ah è per quello che sembrava perplesso...[emoji2] [emoji2] veramente credo di aver detto ti hanno fabbricato per me! Si sarà sentito usato


----------



## lolapal (18 Marzo 2015)

JB non cerco un novello Ciranò... è per un lavoro che devo fare...


----------



## lolapal (18 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi.
> Per associazione di idee, essendo goloso, ho sempre visto il sesso come una pasticceria incustodita.
> Si salvi chi può.


Ok. Ci avviciniamo... vai con le metafore pasticcere... descrivi una delle tue più belle notti di passione con questa metafora... ma senza scherzare: le sensazioni come dolci...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> JB non cerco un novello Ciranò... è per un lavoro che devo fare...


Ma come fa a non venirti niente? Oh, ammesso che tu sita scrivendo un racconto, una poesia o sailcazzo (...), com'è possibile che niente? Zero? Ma cazzo, boh. 

"Ti sto girando intorno come gli anelli di saturno, ma la gravità che mi attrae a te è quella della più grande delle stelle e finirò per bruciare del tuo immenso calore". 

Toh.


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rido, scusami eratò ma pensavo a costui cui citi che magari qualche volta ha mangiato pasta aglio ed olio e te lo ritrovi mentre ti bacia.
> 
> Perdonami, ma ho proprio mangiato questo a pranzo e...





lolapal ha detto:


> Diciamo che l'intenzione sarebbe quella, però così è troppo esplicito... non so, quali fragranze tu associ agli odori feromonici?


Io adoro annussare il collo del uomo che mi attrae(con il quale ovviamente sto in confidenza....se  mi piace mi eccito...non ci trovo niente di volgare e glielo dico.Ultimo non mi è capitato fino ad oggi uno con l'odore al aglio (ma non è che ne ho avuti tanti eh?).Evita almeno il ruttino


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come fa a non venirti niente? Oh, ammesso che tu sita scrivendo un racconto, una poesia o sailcazzo (...), com'è possibile che niente? Zero? Ma cazzo, boh.
> 
> "Ti sto girando intorno come gli anelli di saturno, ma la gravità che mi attrae a te è quella della più grande delle stelle e finirò per bruciare del tuo immenso calore".
> 
> Toh.


Ma quanto sei romantico


----------



## lolapal (18 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come fa a non venirti niente? Oh, ammesso che tu sita scrivendo un racconto, una poesia o sailcazzo (...), com'è possibile che niente? Zero? Ma cazzo, boh.
> 
> "Ti sto girando intorno come gli anelli di saturno, ma la gravità che mi attrae a te è quella della più grande delle stelle e finirò per bruciare del tuo immenso calore".
> 
> Toh.


Ma a te chi ti ha detto che non mi viene in mente niente? Come al solito ti fai i tuoi bei filmetti da solo... Vabbè...

Cmq, grazie: è più o meno una cosa del genere, magari con questo tuo esempio altri riescono a dire qualcosa di più spontaneo e meno costruito...


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ah è per quello che sembrava perplesso...[emoji2] [emoji2] veramente credo di aver detto ti hanno fabbricato per me! Si sarà sentito usato


Probabilmente pensava ad altro durante la cavalcata e non avrà focalizzato sulla frase


----------



## drusilla (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Probabilmente pensava ad altro durante la cavalcata e non avrà focalizzato sulla frase


Ahaha mmmm si credo fosse concentrato..  lui)


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma a te chi ti ha detto che non mi viene in mente niente? Come al solito ti fai i tuoi bei filmetti da solo... Vabbè...
> 
> Cmq, grazie: è più o meno una cosa del genere, magari con questo tuo esempio altri riescono a dire qualcosa di più spontaneo e meno costruito...


E ti verrà in mente qualcosa da poveretta, evidentemente. Ammesso pure che ti venga qualcosa. Spontaneo poi non è possibile. Manca la persona, il contesto, manca tutto. Manca pure potersi immaginare un a situazione. Come cazzo fai a dire qualcosa di spontaneo sul niente? Su.


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ahaha mmmm si credo fosse concentrato..  lui)


No perché uno che sul meglio si ferma,ti guarda e ti dice "cos'hai detto?aspetta che adesso mi sento usato" sarebbe da commedia di Woody Allen:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (18 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E ti verrà in mente qualcosa da poveretta, evidentemente. Ammesso pure che ti venga qualcosa. Spontaneo poi non è possibile. Manca la persona, il contesto, manca tutto. Manca pure potersi immaginare un a situazione. Come cazzo fai a dire qualcosa di spontaneo sul niente? Su.


Buona visione... opcorn:


----------



## drusilla (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No perché uno che sul meglio si ferma,ti guarda e ti dice "cos'hai detto?aspetta che adesso mi sento usato" sarebbe da commedia di Woody Allen:rotfl:


Ce li ho anche quelli purtroppo "-( ma non era questo. Questo si comportava bene va. Infatti ha preso un complimentone, da me che a parole sono poco espansiva


----------



## lolapal (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io adoro annussare il collo del uomo che mi attrae(con il quale ovviamente sto in confidenza....se  mi piace mi eccito...non ci trovo niente di volgare e glielo dico.Ultimo non mi è capitato fino ad oggi uno con l'odore al aglio (ma non è che ne ho avuti tanti eh?).Evita almeno il ruttino


Aglio a parte... a che fragranze associ l'odore di un uomo? 



Eratò ha detto:


> No perché uno che sul meglio si ferma,ti guarda e ti dice "cos'hai detto?aspetta che adesso mi sento usato" sarebbe da commedia di Woody Allen:rotfl:


L'ho pensato anche io! :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> *Ce li ho anche quelli purtroppo "-( ma non era questo.* Questo si comportava bene va. Infatti ha preso un complimentone, da me che a parole sono poco espansiva


Ahia.:condom:


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Aglio a parte... a che fragranze associ l'odore di un uomo?
> 
> 
> 
> L'ho pensato anche io! :rotfl:


Non saprei descriverlo perché non mi riferisco al profumo ma al odore del corpo...


----------



## Stark72 (18 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ok. Ci avviciniamo... vai con le metafore pasticcere... descrivi una delle tue più belle notti di passione con questa metafora... ma senza scherzare: le sensazioni come dolci...


Non lo so è veramente difficile in quanto ovviamente è sempre tutto frutto di momenti e assoluta spontaneità.

E' l'indecisione di iniziare da un bignè o da un cioccolatino, è l'euforia di sapere che tanto alla fine te li sarai mangiati entrambi, è la frenesia di dare un morso a uno e poi mordere l'altro pensando al morso successivo, è la convinzione che riuscirai ad assaggiare proprio tutto e non sarai mai sazio. Finchè poi all'improvviso sei sazio davvero e allora subentra quella pigra soddisfazione post abbuffata.


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

[video=youtube;f_bUoA2e_10]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_bUoA2e_10[/video]


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

E' difficilissimo perchè appunto l'erotismo è da contestualizzare.
Può diventare erotico un profumo, un cibo, una situazione...lo può diventare perchè hai dall'altra parte chi te lo rende erotico.
Io posso pensare di mangiare una fetta di torta, buona per carità...ma se rimane una fetta di torta non avrà nulla di erotico.
Se invece hai davanti lui/lei, che prende il cucchiaino e lo affonda nella crema o nella marmellata, magari guardandoti negli occhi...ecco che la torta prende un altro sapore...se lui/lei poi porta alle labbra il cucchiaino, magari indugiando allora l'attenzione si sposta su quelle labbra. Non vedrai più il cucchiaino pieno di dolce, ma le labbra che si schiudono per assaggiarlo...e poi si richiudono ripulendo il cucchiaino...e immagini la lingua che lo pulisce...e immagini come sarebbe avvicinarsi a quelle labbra e baciarle...e immagini di sentire il sapore di quel dolce nella sua bocca.
Cazzo, è sempre una torta...ma ha tutto un altro gusto.


----------



## passante (18 Marzo 2015)

.

edit: ho cancellato perché ho capito che non avevo capito.

che è già un inizio


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Vorrei chiedervi con quali parole, in maniera metaforica e non volgare, descrivereste la sensualità nel sesso. Semplici parole per associazione o anche frasi brevi. Ma non postate citazioni o aforismi, mi interessa quello che voi, nel vostro immaginario, associate alla sensualità... parole che usereste anche per corteggiare qualcuno, allusioni, ripeto non volgari, al sesso insieme consumato o ancora da consumare.
> 
> 
> Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere...


languore, elettricità , tempo sospeso.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> languore, elettricità , tempo sospeso.


Così rischi di descrivere un rapimento alieno. Con tanto di sonda anale. Minni, li muerti tuoi squagghiati.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Così rischi di descrivere un rapimento alieno. Con tanto di sonda anale. Minni, li muerti tuoi squagghiati.


time out, che cagata:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> time out, che cagata:rotfl:


Cos'è un film?


----------



## lolapal (18 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> .
> 
> edit: ho cancellato perché ho capito che non avevo capito.
> 
> che è già un inizio


L'importante è partecipare...


----------



## lolapal (18 Marzo 2015)

In verità, Minerva ha fatto quello che intendevo io: un'associazione di idee, solo con le parole, non intendevo composizioni di frasi complesse... cmq grazie.


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Onde, voglia, calore, pioggia...

Vediamo se così ci ho preso! 
Per me il sesso è acqua.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Onde, voglia, calore, pioggia...
> 
> Vediamo se così ci ho preso!
> Per me il sesso è acqua.


Fa acqua da tutte le parti.


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Onde, voglia, calore, pioggia...
> 
> Vediamo se così ci ho preso!
> Per me il sesso è acqua.


Io preferisco le tigri,i graffi,il sole e i demoni


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io preferisco le tigri,i graffi,il sole e i demoni


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fa acqua da tutte le parti.


Anche!


----------



## passante (18 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> In verità, Minerva ha fatto quello che intendevo io: un'associazione di idee, solo con le parole, non intendevo composizioni di frasi complesse... cmq grazie.


vabbe' ma come si fa? cioè se mi immagino una determinata situazione, mi vengono in mente determinate parole. se penso a un'altra situazione, associo parole diverse.

la sensualità è situazionale.

_situazionale _ti può andar bene come associazione? :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io preferisco le tigri,i graffi,il sole e i demoni


Ma va ?!


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> vabbe' ma come si fa? cioè se mi immagino una determinata situazione, mi vengono in mente determinate parole. se penso a un'altra situazione, associo parole diverse.
> 
> la sensualità è situazionale.
> 
> _situazionale _ti può andar bene come associazione? :carneval:


no, fa cagare


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma va ?!


....per il momento mi accontento del forno


----------



## passante (18 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, fa cagare


gnegnegne


----------



## lolapal (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Onde, voglia, calore, pioggia...
> 
> Vediamo se così ci ho preso!
> Per me il sesso è acqua.


Anche io associo il sesso all'acqua... cmq sì, era quello che intendevo... 



Eratò ha detto:


> Io preferisco le tigri,i graffi,il sole e i demoni


Va bene anche questo! 

Il punto non sono le parole in sé, l'associazione è e deve essere soggettiva e non si può valutare la parola usata...



passante ha detto:


> vabbe' ma come si fa? cioè se mi immagino una determinata situazione, mi vengono in mente determinate parole. se penso a un'altra situazione, associo parole diverse.
> 
> la sensualità è situazionale.
> 
> _situazionale _ti può andar bene come associazione? :carneval:


Non sono proprio d'accordo... altrimenti un sacco di poesia non avrebbe senso...


----------



## drusilla (18 Marzo 2015)

I limiti. Voglio oltrepassare i limiti con te. Che non sapevo di avere, prima di conoscere te. Fammi assaggiarti; no, fammi morderti; cominciando dalle labbra na non credere che mi fermerò alla tua bocca perchè voglio averti tutto e cercare i tuoi limiti; per romperli insieme.
Boh


----------



## passante (18 Marzo 2015)

va be'.

vento sale onde mare 

bocca labbra sfiorare baciare mordere mangiare

pelle toccare spogliare bruciare stringere avere


tre associazioni o una sola, non saprei,
ma mi preferivo con s_ituazionale _


----------



## lolapal (18 Marzo 2015)

Se posso permettermi... non "strafate"... 

Potreste chiedervi: "il sesso con #nomechevolete mi ha fatto pensare a #unaparola"

Va bene anche "marmellata" se per voi ha senso descrivere quella sensazione con questa parola.

Non costruite storie o dialoghi... forse vi ho fuorviato io quando ho scritto parole usate per corteggiare...


----------



## passante (18 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se posso permettermi... non "strafate"...
> 
> Potreste chiedervi: "il sesso con #nomechevolete mi ha fatto pensare a #unaparola"
> 
> ...


ah ma sei incontentabile!


----------



## lolapal (18 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ah ma sei incontentabile! basta, da me avrai solo _situazionale _:carneval:


Eh lo so... in realtà sotto questa parvenza di pacatezza e dolcezza e sorrisi... sono una iena cattivissima!


----------



## passante (18 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Eh lo so... in realtà sotto questa parvenza di *pacatezza e dolcezza e sorrisi*... sono una iena cattivissima!


ma quali :rotfl::rotfl:



comunque niente quelle erano le mie associazioni, non posso fare altro per te, sorry.


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma quali :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> comunque niente quelle erano le mie associazioni, non posso fare altro per te, sorry.


Non l'ho data a bere, eh? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Le tue associazioni andavano benissimo!


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2015)

Profumo di bosco, di terra, di erbe calde di sole.
Dolci succhi che sprizzano quando mordi una pesca
Seta, velluto, carezze di mani e di occhi.
Cioccolato, goloso, scuro, caldo, denso.
Le mani che si intrecciano, una goccia di sudore che scivola sulla pelle, prenderla con le labbra come con un bacio.


----------



## drusilla (19 Marzo 2015)

Suonatore. Chitarra. Accordi. Vibra. [emoji126] [emoji12] [emoji126] 
Yeahh


----------



## georgemary (19 Marzo 2015)

Non ho capito granchè di quello che vuoi! 
Cioè all'inizio pensavo volessi frasi, ora qui stanno scrivendo solo parole 
Ma tu non puoi fare un esempio di quello che è per te?


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Non ho capito granchè di quello che vuoi!
> Cioè all'inizio pensavo volessi frasi, ora qui stanno scrivendo solo parole
> Ma tu non puoi fare un esempio di quello che è per te?


Grazie 

Vanno bene sia parole che piccole frasi.

Per esempio:
cielo, lago, nuotiamo, voliamo

mare immenso, onde piene, viaggio morbido,

"Le tue braccia forti che mi avvolgono e mi contengono, sono un pezzo di cielo su questa terra."


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Profumo di bosco, di terra, di erbe calde di sole.
> Dolci succhi che sprizzano quando mordi una pesca
> Seta, velluto, carezze di mani e di occhi.
> Cioccolato, goloso, scuro, caldo, denso.
> Le mani che si intrecciano, una goccia di sudore che scivola sulla pelle, prenderla con le labbra come con un bacio.





drusilla ha detto:


> Suonatore. Chitarra. Accordi. Vibra. [emoji126] [emoji12] [emoji126]
> Yeahh


yessssssssssssss!!!

:bacio:


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2015)

Una cosa che ho detto per davvero a mia moglie, quando da ragazzi ci siamo messi insieme, mentre "lo facevamo":

-Dove sei stata finora, è tanto che ti cercavo.-


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

_"Mi hai resa un incendio vivente, da quando mi hai sfiorata ho iniziato a prendere fuoco e non ho intenzione di spegnermi".


_dal 3d help me


----------



## georgemary (19 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> _"Mi hai resa un incendio vivente, da quando mi hai sfiorata ho iniziato a prendere fuoco e non ho intenzione di spegnermi".
> 
> 
> _dal 3d help me


ahahahhaa mi ricordava qualcosa! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> ahahahhaa mi ricordava qualcosa! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma ci sarà un impianto anti incendio nel forum??

aiutoooooo


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> _"Mi hai resa un incendio vivente, da quando mi hai sfiorata ho iniziato a prendere fuoco e non ho intenzione di spegnermi".
> 
> 
> _dal 3d help me


Questa è la dimostrazione che certa editoria darà sempre lavoro...


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2015)

di norma certe frasi tendono più a spegnere la mia già precaria libido


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

mi fate venire in mente una delle canzoni più stupide di sempre, cantata da una delle più stupide di sempre: "dammi tre parole, sole cuore amore... "



[video=youtube;s1pQi4LDBbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1pQi4LDBbY[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

*una roba tipo:*

sguardo gioco ciglia sorriso capelli sbirciare avvicinarsi sfiorarsi odore girarsi occhi cercarsi messaggio parlarsi voce arrossire immaginare desiderare avanzare toccarsi tremare baciarsi respirare esplorarsi carezzare pelle annusare assaggiare sapori
stringere offrirsi ascoltare capire afferrare trattenere donare respirare sentire abbandonarsi perdersi

?


----------



## ologramma (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sguardo gioco ciglia sorriso capelli sbirciare avvicinarsi sfiorarsi odore girarsi occhi cercarsi messaggio parlarsi voce arrossire immaginare desiderare avanzare toccarsi tremare baciarsi respirare esplorarsi carezzare pelle annusare assaggiare sapori
> stringere offrirsi ascoltare capire afferrare trattenere donare respirare sentire abbandonarsi perdersi
> 
> ?


e che voi più dalla vita:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sguardo gioco ciglia sorriso capelli sbirciare avvicinarsi sfiorarsi odore girarsi occhi cercarsi messaggio parlarsi voce arrossire immaginare desiderare avanzare toccarsi tremare baciarsi respirare esplorarsi carezzare pelle annusare assaggiare sapori
> stringere offrirsi ascoltare capire afferrare trattenere donare respirare sentire abbandonarsi perdersi
> 
> ?




Dire fare baciare lettera testamento


----------



## drusilla (21 Marzo 2015)

Fuori: sei ruvido. Dentro: sei morbido.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Fuori: sei ruvido. Dentro: sei morbido.


Indovina cos'è?


----------



## drusilla (21 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Indovina cos'è?


Io lo so. Tu lo sai?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io lo so. Tu lo sai?


Un porcospino.


----------



## drusilla (21 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un porcospino.


Anche i porcospini mangi?[emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Anche i porcospini mangi?[emoji12] [emoji12]


All'occorrenza.


----------

